# WHAT THE HAMMER and TIGER BAN WILL MEAN TO FLORIDA SHARKERS



## team shark fever (Feb 18, 2009)

*As a young man growing up shark fishing all over Florida I and many us of us in the SFSC dreamed of one day catching a World Record shark .At the top of the list of sharks that we wanted a Record for were the Tiger shark and the hardest fighting shark of all the hammerhead .That dream will soon be one to be abandoned because of laws proposed to ban the taking of those two species.








the existing WORLD RECORD hammerhead shark (1280 lbs) caught at Boca Grande Florida by Capt Bucky Dennis will never be beaten from Florida waters once the proposed law goes into effect

Sharks need our protection but the way we fish and the heart of our sport is being ripped out,,,our dreams are being shaped into nightmares.Being a big game fisherman is becoming a crime and we are truly an endangered species.Ernest Hemingway would cry if he were alive.We at the SFSC are not oposed to the Tiger shark and Hammerhead shark ban that is being proposed by FWC but we are aware that the proposal will make shark fishing more difficult for us land-based shark fisherman in Florida.How is that so you ask yourself?Well if a shark fisherman catches a hammerhead and it comes in dead or dies after release as often happens with 50 % or more of hammers caught from Florida beaches will that fisherman be subject to a fine or worse?Are we gonna be faced with criminal charges and fines because a hooked shark dies?Are we to run from the beach when a shark comes in dead from fear of being caught with a dead hammehead ?Notice how I say hammerhead because from our 40 years of land-based shark fishing expierience it is the one species most at risk of dying during capture. Possesion is 9 tenths of the law ,,,if you have it, you are assumed to be guilty ,so what is a shark fisherman to do?We need answers to prepare for the inevitable and we need them before the proposal becomes law. 
Almost every shark fisherman on this site release all of there sharks unharmed.Once in a while some make an exception and harvest a blacktip for table fare and that is perfectly legal and the blacktip populations are in no danger of overfishing at this time.As we are faced with these questions we need to find answers and they should be posed to the FWC law-makers.Our sport is changing and laws that will impact our sport in negative ways are on the agenda,,this is no suprise but a continuation of the bashing of Florida's land-based shark fishing so prevelent in the last several years.We will continue to unite and gain strength in numbers to cambat tge assault we have against our sport and the anglers involved in it.CHANGE IS COMING AND WE WILL PREPARE FOR IT-WE WILL DEFEND OURSELVES*
*Here are some things we are doing to give teeth to our organization*
*It is important that we get to work to protect our fishing rights as soon as possible. FWC and other agencies are taking aim at our style of fishing,beach front communities want us off there local beaches,and the state might be in line next to permanently change what we can fish for and from where we can do it.In the panhandle Beaches are threatened by BP oil and in other places we are driven off the beaches by over zealous turtle patrols.Where will this end?All USA shorebound anglers are losing access to beaches and more restrictive fishing laws are constantly being proposed.If we don't do this NO ONE ELSE WILL,,,,we have to believe that together we can make a difference.This list is preliminary and we can add much more to make this an organization with real teeth that will be heard and respected by those trying abolish us. Let us know what you think and how we can move forward.*
*#1 RETAIN LAWYER- SET UP ORG AS A NON PROFIT WITH LEGAL HELP(law firm)
#2 WRITE MISSION STATEMENT
#3 START A PETITION TO PROMOTE OUR CAUSE
#4 ANNOUNCE AND HOLD A PRESS RELEASE
#5 MAKE A WEBSITE SPECIFICALLY FOR ORGANIZATION
#6 DESIGN ORGANIZATION'S LOGO
#7 START A MEMBERSHIP DRIVE-GET AS MANY MEMBERS FROM SFSC SITE & OTHER SITES
#8 MAKE POSTERS TO SET UP AT PIERS AND TACKLE SHOPS THROUGH OUT FLORIDA*


----------



## Jhoe (May 4, 2009)

I don't think that font is big enough. it's so small in fact, I refuse to read it.


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

Well, I bet 'ole Capt. Bucky is 1 Happy Record Holder. Knowing his Record may possibly stand Forever!!!!!!
I for one, am for any conservation efforts/laws that will protect our Natural Resources. If the sharks are being over fished, then there should be some rules placed to prevent this. If it's a NO-Catch, or if it's a Catch and Release. Anything that will extend their future, so our Childrens Children and theirs, and so on, will be able to enjoy this Natural Resource. 
Hopefully people will see this, and not be so selfish as to say "why can't we just catch them all" attitude. 
Conservation is where it is. And if We, as a Whole, don't stand up for these dying creatures, we All will have failed as a Whole.
If it wasn't for President Roosevelt, I doubt you would even commented on this so negatively, as ALL the Sharks, Deer, Elk and the likes would have possibly been already wiped out, and your desires to catch a Hammerhead Shark now would have been nothing more than a Picture in a Book.
So how about supporting the Ban/Rules or Laws they may impliment to save this dying breed.


----------



## Jhoe (May 4, 2009)

i say just make people get shark tags for big sharks. so many tags a year.


----------



## J.Sharit (Oct 3, 2007)

From the looks of the tourney this year There does'nt seem
to be a shortage of tigers and thats just in this area with
a relitively small amount of boats covering this area. I'm for
certainly all for conservation of the spieces. But like so many
other bans theres just not enough real research to make
a sound call on populations. Just look at all the catches right
here on this forum they don'nt seem to be slowin down or gettin
scarce.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

What is wrong with catch and release in this case? It's not like you are going to eat a hammerhead or a tiger anyway.


----------



## J.Sharit (Oct 3, 2007)

I belive from reading Will's post that the bigger concern
is sharks that don't revive most all land based shark fishing
is catch and release already.But this is just the tip of the 
iceberg, this will just start a slow steady slide to the point
of all land based or other wise shark fishing in our waters.
It would seem that the #1 place in the world for a shark
attacks would at least tolerate some thining of the herd so
to speak. What's next no surf fishing or launching kayaks
from the beach etc etc etc Most peirs in Fl no longer allow
shark fishing and some South Florida beaches have banned
shark fishing completely. Land Based Shark Fishing has a 
long standing culture and history in this state and most anglers
follow a fairly rigid code of ethics reguarding the sport. I think
some concern should be shown here and with other legislation
on the horizon for all of us.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

J.Sharit said:


> I belive from reading Will's post that the bigger concern
> is sharks that don't revive most all land based shark fishing
> is catch and release already.But this is just the tip of the
> iceberg, this will just start a slow steady slide to the point
> ...


Then why all the stuff about Bucky Dennis and world record sharks?


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Then God said, "Let us make man in our image, in our likeness, and let them rule over the fish of the sea and the birds of the air, over the livestock, over all the earth, and over all the creatures that move along the ground."!!!!!!!


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Just kidding I know we have to conserve and know our limits.


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

Five-0_Bulletproof said:


> I for one, am for any conservation efforts/laws that will protect our Natural Resources. If the sharks are being over fished, then there should be some rules placed to prevent this. If it's a NO-Catch, or if it's a Catch and Release. Anything that will extend their future, so our Childrens Children and theirs, and so on, will be able to enjoy this Natural Resource.
> Hopefully people will see this, and not be so selfish as to say "why can't we just catch them all" attitude.
> Conservation is where it is. And if We, as a Whole, don't stand up for these dying creatures, we All will have failed as a Whole.


That's what a lot of anglers said about Red Snapper a few years ago as well. There are no shortage of sharks in this area, I promise you that. I am all for conservation as well. I want my son's kids to be able to enjoy the same resource that I have. However, I am for COMMON SENSE CONVERSATION, NOT THE CONVERSATION THE GOV'T is forcing upon us.
The way it's going, it will be illegal for my son's kids to own a rod and reel 25 years from now.


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

capt. Jon pinney said:


> that's what a lot of anglers said about red snapper a few years ago as well. There are no shortage of sharks in this area, i promise you that. I am all for conservation as well. I want my son's kids to be able to enjoy the same resource that i have. However, i am for common sense conversation, not the conversation the gov't is forcing upon us.
> The way it's going, it will be illegal for my son's kids to own a rod and reel 25 years from now.


+1 well said!!


----------



## J.Sharit (Oct 3, 2007)

aroundthehorn said:


> Then why all the stuff about Bucky Dennis and world record sharks?


Thats just part of the history of the sport. I believe hes pointing out that the oppertunity to ever break a record or for that matter tourney's like the one held this past weekend will also go away.
These sharks were harvested and used for reseach on the species I certainly don't believe the shark stocks are any lower than marlin or other game fish taken for sport. Basically put if it were a rich man's sport this sort of conversation would'nt be happening. Just more legislation without sufficent data............


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

the leftwingnut tree hugging aholes have pushed sportsmen and even our very own beloved country to the wall

vote 2012

WHEN COMETH THE DAY WE LOWLY ONES
THROUGH QUIET REFLECTION, AND GREAT DEDICATION,
MASTER THE ART OF KARATE.
LO, WE SHALL RISE UP,
AND THEN WE'LL MAKE THE BUGGERS' EYES WATER.


----------



## chris592 (Jul 5, 2008)

An the funny thing is,Florida has had more shark attacks than any were in the world.. An for that reason they want to ban it.Go figure!!


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

The reason why there isn't shark fishing allowed at piers is that the local tourism organizations don't like seeing sharks being hauled out of the water in broad daylight where folks go swimming. Tourists go crazy seeing that. Think of "Jaws" mentality. 
Besides, shark attacks only happen to tourists............


----------



## BOHUNTER1 (Feb 18, 2008)

Its like swimming in Munson Pool and catching a 14 foot gator and turning it back loose. Its not like there are thousands of Shark fishermen daily in the gulf. In fact other than Ernie Polk, I didnt know anyone who ever even caught a shark back in the late 80s - Early 90's. How can sharks be overfished! Im thinking Red Snapper are overfished!!!! <<HA HA 

On a day to day basis in the Gulf of Mexico outside Pensacola, how many sharks are caught, and released.... My guess..... Everyone caught is released unless its a tourney. Will a 872 lb Tiger shark eat a human, you bet your apples! Its like gators when they get so big get rid of them cause they have no predators. 

turn the little ones back for the Ecosystem that BP leak hasnt killed.... LOL <<<ANother Joke!


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

J.Sharit said:


> Thats just part of the history of the sport. I believe hes pointing out that the oppertunity to ever break a record or for that matter tourney's like the one held this past weekend will also go away.
> These sharks were harvested and used for reseach on the species I certainly don't believe the shark stocks are any lower than marlin or other game fish taken for sport. Basically put if it were a rich man's sport this sort of conversation would'nt be happening. Just more legislation without sufficent data............


I don't disagree, just wish that his post was perhaps more clear and concise.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Draft Rules 

Spotted Seatrout - A recent spotted seatrout stock assessment was performed to assess the status of the stock in each of the spotted seatrout regions. The results indicated that the stock is exceeding the Commission's management goal in all regions, except in the northwest region, where the stock is meeting the goal. This rule proposal would relax some regulations for both recreational and commercial. The proposed draft rules would modify the Commission's rule for spotted seatrout as follows:
*68B-37.003, Size Limits* - The proposed draft rule would clarify that the size limits for spotted seatrout apply in federal waters.
*68B-37.004, Regional Bag Limits; Closed Seasons* - The proposed draft rule would eliminate the recreational closed months in all regions.
*68B-37.005, Commercial Season and Daily Harvest Limit* - The proposed draft rule would modify the commercial season to be open in the northeast, southeast, and southwest regions from June through October. It would modify the commercial season in the northwest region to be open from September through January. The proposed draft rule would also allow the sale of spotted seatrout when the season is closed, by requiring proper documentation with a new FWC form of frozen inventory at the end of the open season and proper documentation of sale throughout the closed season. The proposed draft rule would also require that spotted seatrout be landed and have the first point of sale only in an open region.
 
Sharks- In 2010, the Commission directed staff to review the management of sharks in Florida, including prohibiting the harvest of additional species needing protection, and requiring circle hooks when fishing for sharks. Additionally, a request was made to the FWC to look into the practice of chumming for sharks from shore. The proposed draft rule is the culmination of these efforts and would prohibit the recreational and commercial harvest of great, scalloped and smooth hammerhead sharks, and tiger sharks from state waters of Florida. The proposed draft rule amendments would modify the Commission's rule for sharks as follows: (Sharks Draft Rule Presentation)
*68B-44.002 Definitions* - The proposed draft rule would remove great, scalloped, and smooth hammerhead sharks, and tiger sharks from the definition of large coastal species that can be harvested in state waters of Florida.
*68B-44.008**Prohibited Species; Prohibition of Harvest, Landing, and Sale* - The proposed draft rule would prohibit the recreational and commercial harvest of great, scalloped and smooth hammerhead sharks, and tiger sharks from state waters of Florida.


I guess that this is what it's all about. If the data indicates that the species concerned are in danger of overfishing then they should be protected until they reach a sustainable population. 

Worldwide sharks are being decimated for just their fins so this proposal may very well tie into that.

Personally I woul rather they close the Bluefin Tuna fishery in the GOM. Those great fish are going to be extinct in another 20 years or so if something isn't done now. Once they are gone there is no bringing them back. Remember it is a fact that man has brought about the extinction of many animals, birds and fish in the past century.


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

extinction is a natural process

if it were not for extinction you would not exist


----------



## J.Sharit (Oct 3, 2007)

I guess that this is what it's all about. If the data indicates that the species concerned are in danger of overfishing then they should be protected until they reach a sustainable population. 

Worldwide sharks are being decimated for just their fins so this proposal may very well tie into that.

Personally I woul rather they close the Bluefin Tuna fishery in the GOM. Those great fish are going to be extinct in another 20 years or so if something isn't done now. Once they are gone there is no bringing them back. Remember it is a fact that man has brought about the extinction of many animals, birds and fish in the past century. 

Kim,

I wish someone would show me data of some sort. I have been researching this for quite some time and there is no so called data based on speices-specific assesments of greater hammerheads in the gulf of mexico. About the best they can do is a complex model based on all speices of hammerheads in the gulf atlantic region. That means if scalloped hammerheads are endangered they are still thrown in the pile with all the other hammerheads and the information becomes skewed. This so called hierarchical bayesian approach to population modelling of fish complexes is funny math that has led to other fish closures i.e. ARS. The formula does not included species-specific variables like number of pups per liter in the species and environmental factors like food etc etc etc This is not an attempt to bash you just usuing your comments to make a forward statement.


----------

